# night fighter memoir now available!



## alisa53 (Aug 2, 2006)

We welcome everyone to a new historical interest website -- www.nightfighter.info. This site contains a lengthy memoir of WWII from the perspective of a successful radar observer in a high-scoring night-fighter team -- Lt. James R. Smith. Smith flew with pilot Carl Absmeier aboard the Jing-Bow Joy-Ride. He left a detailed memoir that discusses two air-to-air victories over China, as well as a number of significant intruder missions. Smith even flew one mission to assist in the destruction of the strategically significant Yellow River Bridge with orders to rotate home in his pocket. (They really were the "greatest generation.") Please visit us when you can for a fascinating slice of CBI life. Thanks, and blue skies to all!


----------

